# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Moving unsightly phone plug

## braso111

Hi all,
I know this is my first post but I have been lurking for a little while.  Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on what do do with an unsightly phone wall plug.  It is right where my tiled splash back is going and I'd like to move or modify it if I can.  The tiling will end approx 300mm to the left of the current location.  We only use the small plug, not the old stile 3 prong phone connector.  Can it be moved or can I reduce the size of the whole unit and tile around it?  If it can be re-wired do I need to get Telstra to do it (and at what approximate cost?).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers
Shane

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sure you can move it and/or use a different style of outlet.
This should be done by a licensed cable guy but it isn't difficult to do.

----------


## braso111

> Sure you can move it and/or use a different style of outlet.
> This should be done by a licensed cable guy but it isn't difficult to do.

  Thanks for that.  Will unscrew it and have a quick look at the insides.  I'm probably favouring just moving it lower on the wall so it is behind where the router sits, and tiling around it.  Might get someone to have a look at it first.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd guess the bottom "610 socket" isn't even in use anymore and is just covering the original hole for the wire leading to the upper plate. You could rewire just using the upper RJ11/12 plate. Or you could keep and rewire the "610 socket" and add one of these http://www.ttservices.com.au/content..._268-606M4.jpg (that's how I converted my old 610 socket to RJ11/12) 
Also, I wouldn't tile around it, but under it, leaving a hole for the cable, and placing the socket (whichever you decide on) over the tiles.

----------


## braso111

> I'd guess the bottom "610 socket" isn't even in use anymore and is just covering the original hole for the wire leading to the upper plate. You could rewire just using the upper RJ11/12 plate. Or you could keep and rewire the "610 socket" and add one of these http://www.ttservices.com.au/content..._268-606M4.jpg (that's how I converted my old 610 socket to RJ11/12) 
> Also, I wouldn't tile around it, but under it, leaving a hole for the cable, and placing the socket (whichever you decide on) over the tiles.

  Good idea, didn't actually think about that.  I'll have a look and see what I can get away with.  Less is better but if it is down low it shouldn't be as much of an eyesore.

----------

